# Field hunting?



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

What do you guys think of fielding hunting puddle ducks? 
Personally, I love it. I would rate it over water hunting. I dont know why but it seems like it is a whole differnt ball game when you shoot ducks over fields. You have to have every thing perfect, and your ability to call must be pretty good. There is nothing like shooting a limit of greenheads over a goose spread. Plus you might get the limit of bonus honkers and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Goosebuster, How many times have you got a limit of mallards and honks field hunting? 
:smile:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Of course goosbuster knows that was just an inside joke.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've set up a snow goose spread when there wasn't a snow goose for hundreds of miles and it brought in mallards from everywhere.

I haven't had much luck with Canada decoys though. They don't seem to mix as much as snows/mallards....but there's always exceptions.


----------



## duckman37 (Apr 12, 2002)

Field hunting for blacks is totally different
here but it so much more challenging.I love field hunting and if I could do it all the time I would do it at about 90%.I would leave 10% because it is called waterfowling
right?
Take care
Rob.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

1 big disadvantage of field and water.Water they are coming in with feet down ready to land.Over land,they are usually swooping in again and again.The first guy to shoot gets the best shot.After that they explode like a hand grenade.
1 big advantage of water is you are usually standing up,which is easier shooting than lying down.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Why do you think you have to have everything "just right" to field hunt Mallards? I have taken most of my mallards over snow goose decoys for years and a duck call hasnt ever touched my lips. I would just scare em away probably. I will say a small spread of stubble decoys (mallard profiles, home-made) does help to zero them in to the kill zone at times. Those carry- lite duck shells look like crap if you ask me. What I really like is letting the first few early bunches land in the decoys around you. We ALWAYS wait untill its light enough to pick out the nicer greenheads. I'll go for a bag of all greenheads even if it means not limiting out for the day. I cant shoot hens anymore, I just dont need to.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I'll have to agree with Ken. Ducks seem to finish a lot nicer to water than to fields. You may not get the extremely large flocks like you do field hunting, but you get a lot nicer decoying birds in the sloughs.


----------



## duckman37 (Apr 12, 2002)

Yup! I agree it is alot easier to decoy them over water.ans prettier also,but when you have tides,like we have here in NewBrunswick
and certain places here also have the worlds
highest and lowest tides, makes it very nice to hunt fields for a change.
Take care
Rob.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't get me wrong,I love hunting ducks over field decoys.But water is easier.I get a lot more doubles and triples over water.
Have any of you used the spinning wing decoys in the field.We've used them in Sask. and they are awesome.The young mallards love them.The geese won't come close to them.

[ This Message was edited by: KEN W on 2002-04-20 07:40 ]


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I mainly hunt ducks and geese in southeastern ND.Last season we hammered the ducks on land.I would set up a couple dozen super mag canadian dekes and a dozen siloettes in a "J" or "HOOK".Then I put 2 dozen mallard land dekes behind the bottom or pocket of the "J" .Next we put a mojo mallard high in the pocket.This worked like a charm.This mojo mallard brought in both the ducks and the geese.Sure some of the shots on the ducks were a little more difficult but that just makes you a better shot.Also good calling is a must to bring those high fliers down.This method worked great for me all season long. :strapped:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I guess there is something to be said for hunting on dry land instead of a slough that you sink up to your ankles in on every step.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Snow goose spread of 350 and 1 mojo = MALLARDS!!! Right Chris??


----------



## duckman37 (Apr 12, 2002)

The blackducks around never make it easy, over water or dryland,but there are a few tricks to overcome this little set back.
Take care 
Rob.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Field hunting to water hunting... hands down, I will choose the field every time. Anybody, and I repeat anybody, can decoy a mallard into a slough, but field hunting takes exceptional calling and shooting skill (not that I exuded either of these :grin.

The flocks are usually bigger, and the bonus of the field hunting is watching the spectacle of these birds in flight. Pretty hard to top a flock of 300 mallards working a 640 acre stubble field :smile:.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Bioman, I agree a full 100% with yeah!!!! There is nothing better than a flock of 300 mallards working the spread!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You got it Doug...

I hate to say it, but a robo in the field is simply lethal. Just take turns sitting by it. :bop:


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Have any of you ever shot any black ducks in grain fields? About 4 years ago I was in Manitoba with my 2 sons (age 12 and 13 back then) and 2 dark looking ducks come zooming into the decoys so I gave them the green light and each lad dropped a black with thier first shot! Talk about a proud father!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Speaking of black ducks,this obtains to the Fargo guys. One sunday morining a couple 4 years back, while me and my good hunting buddy were waiting to get confirmed we decided to go up the holding ponds in north fargo for a couple hours or so of passshooting. I was like "I cant believe we are doing this", hunting on these ponds!!! Well you will never guess this we shot our limit of mallards and one low and behold black!! I could not believe it. Yes there are black ducks in ND.
Just thought I would say something about it because it was a big deal to me, by the way my buddy shot the duck.

_________________
"If it fly's it dies"

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-04-25 16:25 ]


----------



## duckman37 (Apr 12, 2002)

The blackduck on any given day will leave you scratchin your head.They are super wary
and if anyone of you guys can ever make here to Newbrunswick Canada I'll show you.
These duck pretty well know the brand of decoy's and shotgun you are shooting.
I have the trick for that,I scratch the name of them hehehehe!!
Take care 
Rob.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I banded a Blackduck at Lake Alice last summer. (Never Shot one)


----------

